# 'Similiar Threads' feature enabled!



## Joe Blow (19 September 2004)

I have enabled the 'Similiar Threads' feature.

When viewing a thread you may find a 'Similiar Threads' section at the bottom of each page. This section lists other threads that may contain information on the same stock or subject.

I think you are all going to find this feature to be extremely useful when searching for information on a particular stock or subject!

Please let me know if it is of assistance to you!

Thanks everyone!


----------

